# Firewall blockt Seitenanmeldung



## vsitor (6. September 2007)

Hallo,

meine freundin hat eine open-source Hobby-Seite auf der man seine eigenen Seiten eintragen kann. Bei einer Anmeldung connectet der Server dann die anzumeldende Seite und liest die META-Infos aus (Keywords etc). Danach kann man dann die Seite anmelden.

Auf Ihrem Server hat Sie seit kurzem eine Firewall installiert bekommen. Nun klappt das Anmelden der Seiten nicht mehr, da die Seite ja die anzumeldende Seite besuchen will um die META-Infos einzulesen. Wenn die Firewall off ist, klappts wieder reibungslos.

Der Port 80 TCP ist wie folgt eingestellt:

- Source-IP / Quelle des Datenverkehrs:Beliebige Quelle (Alle)
- Remote-Port (nur bei TCP/UDP Verbindungen): Alle
- Local-Port (nur bei TCP/UDP Verbindungen): 80
- Zusatzoptionen (nur bei TCP Verbindungen): keine (hier kann man mit oder ohne syn flag wählen)
- Aktion: Annehmen (allow)
- Status: aktiviert

Warum kann ihr Server denn nun nicht auf Port 80 die anderen Seiten anpingen?
Ansonsten sind noch freigegeben:

TCP:
- 20:21
- 22
- 25
- 80
- 110
- 143
- 443
- 465
- 993
- 995
- 8443

UDP:
- 53
- 123

Bin für Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2007)

Ich nehme mal an, dass diese Ports nur fuer eingehenden und/oder Loopback-Traffic zugelassen sind und dass eben ausgehende Verbindungen nach Port 80 nicht zulaessig sind.
Es ist eben wichtig zu unterscheiden auf welchem Device der Traffic passiert und in welche Richtung dieser geht.


----------



## vsitor (6. September 2007)

> ...und dass eben ausgehende Verbindungen nach Port 80 nicht zulaessig sind.


Hallo und Danke für dein Feedback. Leider kann ich das glaube ich nicht einstellen. Die hat Ihre Kiste bei Server4You und im Kontrollpanel sind nur die optionen die oben angegeben sind. Soll ich es mal mit UDP versuchen ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2007)

UDP wird nichts bringen da HTTP ueber TCP laeuft.

Hat sie root-Zugriff per SSH auf den Server?


----------



## vsitor (7. September 2007)

Hallo und danke,

ja sie hat Zugriff auf den SSH. Allerdings macht Sie änderungen in der Regel glaube ich alles über PLESK reloaded. Die Firewall Einstellungen macht Sie bei S4Y im Kundenmenü. Das wird mit IP-Tables realisiert. Hast du vielleicht einen Tipp?
Danke nochmals


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2007)

Das hat zwar, ohne sich die aktuellen Regeln anzuschauen ein wenig was brechstangenmaessiges, aber auf eine aehnliche Regel wie die folgende duerfte es wohl eh hinauslaufen:

```
iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
```


----------

